# Dx code for suspected twin gestation



## LTibbetts (Aug 24, 2010)

I have an u/s for a patient with a paternal history of twins on Dad's side. There was no twin gestation so should I just use a supervision code? Everything else was fine with the fetus but I didn't know if maybe I was missing something obvious. I don't code radiologies much lately. 
Any input would be great!


----------



## MJ4ever (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello Leslie,

Personally, I would just code the supervision of normal pregnancy.
Twin pregnancy is not like an abnormality.
Now, if there was an abnormality in the family's twins, I would probably add that diagnosis to support for medical necessity, or if there was a history of family congenital disorders.

Let's see if anyone else has advice.

Barbara


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 24, 2010)

You cannot code suspected diagnosis or conditions it is a supervison of normal preganany and antenatal screening for the ultrasound.


----------



## LTibbetts (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Ladies!!


----------

